
Guys Figured Out a Way to Get Endless Free McDonald's - anarbadalov
https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/4agvdw/mcdonalds-hack-free-food
======
JoeAltmaier
In the USA, McD's are often franchised by local owners. So not fleecing a
mega-corporation out of free food, fleecing one of your neighbors. FWIW.

~~~
eneheue8eu
You think your neighbors own chains of mcd franchises?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Our local 'chain' is 3 stores, so, yes.

------
anarbadalov
hat tip to Bruce Schneier:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/02/hacking_mcdon...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/02/hacking_mcdonal.html)

